# This weekends haul's **** shots!!!



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

I am gearing up for this summer and some retaliation bombs. So if you want come over. I am ready.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

:dribble::dribble::dribble: wow nice selection


----------



## iloveclmore (Jan 23, 2008)

Damn! Nice pickups!


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

lets all get drunk and smoke:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


----------



## smh0768 (Feb 5, 2008)

mmmm...bush10.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Impressive, most impressive!


----------



## ER Doc (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Sir!!!!

Now that is what I call a pick-up. You've got some good-looking stuff there. Very, very nice!


----------



## texasmatt (Feb 25, 2008)

How far is the drive from Lake Texoma to Houston? 5, maybe 6 hours? I can probably do that.

Also, those are some very nice pictures. What camera are you using?


----------



## Fatmandu (Mar 18, 2008)

thththththtthhh..(cant talk, tounge hard)


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

jitzy said:


> lets all get drunk and smoke:whoohoo::whoohoo::whoohoo:


Hell yeah


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Ok-
The NY guys are hopping on a plane -see you soon


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

That's an impressive haul!


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Mmm...mouthwatering!


----------



## mhlatke (Oct 13, 2007)

OMG!! That is downright obscene!:lol:

Nice grabs!


----------



## chip1922 (Jan 13, 2008)

Jackpot!!!


----------



## tx_tuff (Jun 16, 2007)

Well I haven't tried that 1792 yet, but looks like my kind of drink!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

texasmatt said:


> What camera are you using?


Canon XTI 18-55 Lense


----------



## dravensghost (Sep 21, 2007)

yeah really parties at your house :lol:
great stuff


----------



## hiway_86 (Jan 9, 2008)

Very nice man!!! Great pickups!!


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

More then ready, seem to me!


----------



## bamawrx (Jul 10, 2007)

Freeking LOVE Bushmills. So smooth and refined!


----------



## patefengreen (Sep 27, 2007)

Dude, you got the hook-up, Sam!!! Nice!


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Some good looking booze you have


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow. amazing pickups


----------



## shrtcrt (Jan 29, 2006)

FYI: My address is in my profile so you can send over the 10 yr Bushmills.

Very nice!


----------



## tobacmon (May 17, 2007)

Sam, very nice bud would love a sampling of all the libation--oh not to forget but love the sizes and the smokes too bud--very nice!


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

If Houston wasent so far away I would take you up on that Sam!!!


----------



## zion698 (Jul 13, 2007)

Flor De Cana :dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## aCIDhEAD (Mar 31, 2008)

you had me at - flor de cana


----------



## svb (Jan 12, 2008)

smoke and drink much?!?!


----------



## Ecto1 (Jan 26, 2008)

Damn Sam I need to get some of that Flor de Cana 12 year


----------



## BengalMan-cl (Nov 19, 2007)

That Flor De Cana is good stuff, I have a bottle of the 12 and 18, both are excellent.


----------



## Brazilla-cl (Feb 20, 2008)

Most impressive.


----------



## Gallagher (Feb 2, 2008)

daaaamn, livin the life, eh? nice collection.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Very nice pick up ,WOW


----------



## JonDot (Mar 7, 2008)

Great pick ups right there!


----------

